# I need real knowledge here!



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

I just changed my dis. cap and noticed that it had a NISSAN simbol and a MITSUBISHI triangle on the other side.

So my Q: is what is the connection between Nissan and Mitsubishi?If any....Are there any changable parts between the Mits 2.0?I know my cap was an OEM original(it was never changed since 95)

I need real knowledge here!!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

There MIGHT be... Mitsubishi makes a lot of stuff... They make everything from tvs to tanks...


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

My starter has Mitsubishi on it. It was in when I bought my load.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

two companies made distributers for nissan on the b14's. mitsu. and toshiba. the mitsu's are good and the toshiba's are crap. (i've said it before, so i'll say it again. i've been threw three this year.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

*Help me out here!!!!*

I would really like to know wether Nissan will be introducing a 2003 model Skyline and if not why


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Ha ha ha .... huh??


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Help me out here!!!!*



Ronnie said:


> *I would really like to know wether Nissan will be introducing a 2003 model Skyline and if not why  *


 Yo dude. Chill out. Check out the SKYLINE FORUM here. No, the R35 GT-R Skyline is *NOT* coming out for a while, most certianly not in 2003. Infiniti has the Nissan V35 Skyline (Family Sedan) over here in the States, we call it a G35 (Hence, G [mid-entry level luxo car] and 35 [denoting engine displacement 3.5L V6]) If you have the dinero, and want a skyline that bad, talk to MotoRex...they'll get you one...though its gonna cost ya.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> I would really like to know wether Nissan will be introducing a 2003 model Skyline and if not why


What the hell? How did this subject get started on this post?

Mits. to Nissan....kind of like the 6 degrees of Kevin Bacon. Don't feel bad, lots of cars have different brand name components in them. My old 92' Eclipse was almost entirely made by Chrysler except the red diamonds.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

zeno said:


> * My old 92' Eclipse was almost entirely made by Chrysler except the red diamonds.  *


That's because Mitsu and Chrysler had a partnership going or something. Similarities: (1)Eagle Talon, Plymoth Laser, Mitsu Eclipse (2)Dodge Stealth, Mitsu 3000GT. I think there were some others, but can't remember them.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Its because the models for the 3000GT/stealth and the eclipse/laser/talon are all made by the company DSM. But all they were in on was the design. Mitsubishi just makes parts for everything. Good company in my opinion.


----------

